# Ob Delivery And Care



## racheleporterwilliams (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm stumped....ob prenatal care, delivery and no post partum care
how do I code this
I'm thinking 59400-52


----------



## carafry (Mar 25, 2008)

*another option*

I would lean toward 59409 (vag delivery only) plus 59425 or 59426 depending on how many antepartum visits she had.


----------



## Susan R (May 16, 2008)

*OB Coding*




racheleporter said:


> I'm stumped....ob prenatal care, delivery and no post partum care
> how do I code this
> I'm thinking 59400-52



Hi Rachele, 

I'm with Cara; no Modifier -52 on your global OB package. Use the Vaginal delivery only code plus the appropriate code for however many antepartum visits you had.

Have a super day. Susan


----------

